# Good news for the yellow-legged frog



## elscotto (Mar 1, 2005)

A population of a nearly extinct frog in California has been rediscovered:
Nearly extinct California frog rediscovered - LiveScience- msnbc.com


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

good news, hopefully they can start some sort of captive breeding program as well.


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

A captive program is already underway at the San Diego Zoo I believe.


----------

